# New to the Fur Conventions! What to expect..?



## SoldierofTwilight (Jul 1, 2008)

So, I've never been to a Fur Convention, and I've only briefly heard about them.

I live in Florida, and I'm not sure what cons there are besides these:

2008
USA Oct 04-05: Elliott's Fall Festival (FL)
USA October 2008: Furloween (FL)
USA Dec 01â€“05: Furry Cruise (FL)



2009
USA July 24-26: Megaplex (FL)

What exactly can I expect to happen? What are some prices? What kind of contests are there? Should I expect people to hate me for wearing a fur suit? Etc etc..


----------



## SalemVanity (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd like to know this one too. Have you been to a comic convention? Would this one be your very first convention?


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Jul 1, 2008)

SalemVanity said:


> I'd like to know this one too. Have you been to a comic convention? Would this one be your very first convention?


 

Haven't been to one convention yet >.<

However, I am *hopefully* going to the MetroCon in Tampa July 18-20th as an Assassin Viera, but I've heard cons are all different. I just want to know what to expect at a Fur Con. What to do, or not to do...some general guidelines and rules would work.
^_^


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, nobody has posted anything, so I did my own research (which is hard when I'm at work and have to keep my production up )

Hope it helps some others out there too! ^-^
Here's some things that I found out:


*What to Take to a Con*



_This article largely based on an article of the same name, written by Matt J. McCullar several years ago._
What follows is a list of items which are recommended to take along with you to Anthrocon or any other furry convention. This is based on both Matt's original list, the personal experiences of Anthrocon staff, and suggestions from Anthrocon's members:

*Toiletries* Don't forget your toothbrush, comb, and hair dryer. Deodorant and cologne are also helpful to have. People will love you for it. We recommend keeping toiletries inside of zip-lock baggies in case they rupture inside your luggage.
*Sleeping bag* You lost the coin toss, so everyone else gets the beds. You can try zonking in the bathtub, but a sleeping bag is far more comfortable. If you bring an air mattress, then be sure to bring an air pump, too!
*Cell phone* Cell phones are great for contact friends at the convention so you don't have to spend hours and hours looking for them. They are also great for family members who would like to contact _you_ during the convention.
*Credit cards/ATM cards* Unlike cash, they can be replaced if lost or stolen. Don't leave home without them. Please be careful about using a debit card to pay for your hotel room.
*Ice chest* Great for keeping your sodas cold. If you want to store lunch meat or other perishables in here, be sure to put them inside of zip-lock bags. As the ice melts, the bags will float on top of the water. Ice is available from ice machines on each guest floor.
*Snacks* Soda, lunch meat, bread, peanut butter and jelly, and the like are all handy items to have on hand if you are looking for a quick snack before heading out onto the convention floor. Did we mention that the hotel makes ice available?
*Plastic grocery bags* Put those extra plastic grocery bags to use! Bring a few along and use them to store dirty clothes separate from your clean clothes. Be sure to keep this in your luggage so that the maid doesn't accidentally throw it into the trash.
*Pepto Bismol* Always a good idea when travelling. You may react poorly to the food or catch a bug from another convention goer. And hotel gift shops tend to overprice this particular item. Medicines in pill form travel better than those in liquid form.
*Prescription medication(s)* Don't forget them!
*Power strips* Since laptops are more common than ever, power outlets can disappear quickly in hotel rooms. A power strip will make sure that everyone can plug in their devices.
*Swimsuit* Hey, the pool might be open.
*Extra eyeglasses* If the pair you are wearing gets broken or lost, what are you going to do? Can you drive home without them? Same for contact lenses. At least bring a fixit kit that includes a small screwdriver.
*Earplugs* Helpful if you are sharing a room with someone who snores.
*Want list* Are you looking for a particular issue of a comic or a specific piece of artwork? Create your want list before leaving home, and once you hit the Dealers' Room, you'll know exactly what you need.
*Driver's license or government issued photo ID* It's needed to purchase an Anthrocon membership, and usually needed when checking into the hotel. If you are coming from out of the country, a passport will work fine.
*Camera* Can you remember what you had for dinner last night? Then how are you going to remember everyone you met and every palce you went to over the weekend? A camera is useful for documenting these things and you'll be glad you took some photos later.
When you get home, be sure to upload the photos for others to see.
*Good walking shoes* You will be on your feet alot, especially when shopping in the Dealers' Room. Be sure to wear comfortable walking shoes that are broken in.
*Sewing kit* Very important for fursuiters! You never know when a "malfunction" may be strike, and it pays to be prepared for such emergencies.
*Empty folder* After you go through registration, you will come away with all sorts of fliers, pamphlets, con books, schedules, and maps. Unless you have something to put them in, you will end up losing one or two of those items.
After you've stashed them in the folder, why not write down a list of times and palces of panels and shows that you'd like to attend? That way you won't forget any of them.
Above all, don't forget the most important thing to bring to any con: a sense of humor. Go out of your way to thank the convention staff and the hotel staff for their hard work and tell them how much you enjoyed it all. Now have fun.


Next:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Tips for Getting the most out of Anthrocon *



*Staying in touch* Be sure to leave the hotel's phone number and/or your cellphone number with your family. If an emergency comes up, how will they be able to reach you? Try this phone number beforehand and make sure it works. Notify the hotel desk if you change rooms so they'll know where to relay messages.
*Dealing with hotel employees* When dealing with hotel employees, always get their names. This helps track down and prevent communications problems, particularly when some clerk sneers, "Well, I don't know who you talked to, but our policy has always been..." Be very polite if you bump up against a problem, and be persistent. 
*Medical issues and/or medication* Write down on a stiff card the following information: your name, any medical information paramedics need to know, and whom to contact in case of an emergency. If you aren't wearing a medical bracelet, the next place the medtechs will look is in your wallet or purse. Keep the card there and make sure your roommates know about it.
*Holding your mail, newspapers, and housesitting* If your residence will be empty, ask your post office to hold your mail while you're away. This can be done for free by filling out a small card at the counter. Also stop newspaper delivery and ask your neighbors or landlord to watch your home (bribe 'em with stuff you bring back from the con!). Have someone take care of the pets, the plants and the kids.
*Sketchbooks* Put your name on/in your sketchbooks. I'm amazed at how many people don't do this and eventually lose them forever. We have a few guest books show up in the Lost and Found at Con Ops every year.
It wouldn't be a bad idea to trade cellphone numbers with the artist so that you can locate each other quickly as the con comes to a close and folks need to leave.
*Checking out of the hotel* Check under the bed before you leave the hotel. The monsters that live there eat socks, shoes, etc.
*Saving money on convention registration* Take advantage of pre-con registration. Not only will you save money, you also won't have to stand in a big line. 
*Keeping track of your hotel reservation* Be sure to bring along a printout of your hotel reservation when checking into the hotel. It can help speed things up if the hotel encounters a problem in getting you a room. If you made your hotel reservation months in advance, set aside a folder to hold all Anthrocon-related materials, such as your registration receipt and hotel reservation.
*Budgeting time and money* Budget your time as well as your money. You can't possibly see everything and everybody, so don't kill yourself trying. Your body needs to sleep and eat, so include time for both in your schedule. You won't enjoy the con if you make yourself sick. 
*Leave some space in your luggage* You always return from a con with more stuff than when you left, so bring an extra bookbag. Or make sure you leave room in your luggage for all the stuff you'll buy. Prepare to do some heavy lifting.
*Business cards* When handing out business cards, do it three at a time. This makes it easier for others to pass out information about you and your work. Therefore, bring plenty of business cards. Be certain your addresses -- e-mail, website and otherwise -- on them are current.
*Dealers like small bills* Turn some of your money into small bills before you get to the dealer's room. You can't count on every merchant being able to break a twenty. If you're a dealer, be sure you've got plenty of change before the doors open. Try to use the ATM when everyone else isn't.
*Finding your luggage* Your luggage will be impossible to identify at the airport without marking it in some unique way. Wrap colored tape (such as day-glow orange or yellow) around the handle, and/or use colored tape to form some kind of a pattern on both sides that will pick at your eye for a long distance. Put your name inside your luggage as well as on the outside. 
*Passing around flyers* If you're printing up flyers for other events to place on the freebie table at Anthrocon, have someone else proofread them. You may have forgotten to include something vital -- such as the date or the location. A fresh pair of eyes will spot this immediately. Better than printing out an expensive pile of paper that no one can use. 
*Rapidograph technical drawing pens* Don't open Rapidograph technical drawing pens on airplanes. The (lack of) air pressure makes them explode and the waterproof ink is a bear to clean up. Keep them in a plastic bag inside your luggage until you arrive. 
*Taking a laptop through airport security* Airport security may ask you to boot up your laptop computer. Therefore, keep the batteries charged. (This should go without saying, but do not joke around security checkpoints. TSA really does not like that.)
*Keep your car healthy* If you plan to drive to the convention and your car needs servicing, don't wait until the last minute. Get it done at least two weeks in advance. This gives everything a chance to break in and you're less likely to end up stranded in the middle of nowhere. Give yourself and your car plenty of rest breaks during the trip. Do you know how to
change a flat? Practice before you go. Carry lots of water -- both for yourself and for the car.
*Flying to the convention?* If you're flying to the convention, keep your plane tickets in a safe place. If you're flying with a group, appoint one person to be in charge of the tickets. Make certain that everyone knows where they are kept. Don't lose them! Keep airline tickets inside an envelope of an unusual color, so you can find it in a hurry inside a crowded folder or briefcase. 
*Do not overfill hotel rooms* Moderation in all things: don't overfill a hotel room. Sure, 20 people for a pizza party is fun, but it's absolute misery for all involved when it's time for lights out. It'll overload the bathroom, and it's also against the fire codes. 
*Everyone is a representative of furry fandom* Like it or not, as soon as you set foot into the convention, you become an ambassador for furry fandom and a newbie's first impression may come from you, your behavior, and your personality. The same goes for the other hotel guests -- ordinary folks who have no idea what Anthrocon is all about. Try to make everyone feel welcome. Will a new fan join the fun, or will he run screaming into the night? We're all supposed to have fun at a convention, not frighten people away forever. 
*Is this your first Anthrocon?* By the same token, if you're new to fandom and are a bit timid around strangers, don't worry. You will see and meet all sorts of people. Take heart in knowing that they are all there for the same reason you are. That means you have something in common already. If you need help with anything, ask the convention staff. They are ready and willing to help first-timers as well as seasoned pros. They can introduce you to other fans, and that's one of the main reasons why we go to conventions.
Tell yourself over and over that you WILL have a good time, because you will -- if you let it happen. If you're convinced that you'll have a lousy time, you'll probably find a way to make that happen, too. It's fun! Enjoy it. 




Here's a link to tipping while in suit:
Tipping


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, this'll be helpful  I'm planning to go to a furcon in september

and honestly, you could probably ask someone in your neighborhood if you live in florida XD Since I'm over here on the f***ing west coast, I'd say there's at LEAST one other fur on your block XD


----------



## Beezel (Jul 2, 2008)

what to expect? Rape. and lots of it. No exceptions.
j/k


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 3, 2008)

YAY! ^_^ LETS ALL SHOW UP CSI!!! XD


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd have to say this list was very helpful for me. Being that AC 08 was my first con, very useful info.


----------



## SoldierofTwilight (Jul 5, 2008)

Hah. I remember that episode on CSI. I love watching CSI, although it is very inaccurate. Ah, oh well.

Well, I suppose I'll wing my first con, and then post my horrid tragedies on here for the amusement of others. ^_^


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 5, 2008)

Well my only experience is with AC. I was at the 2004 one and just got back from AC 08. Really I have to say it was an amazing experience. If you ever get the chance to go to AC it is well worth it. 

That being said my frist time was a little scary and I really didn't know what to expect. I was meeting my now good friends for the first time IRL, and sharing a room with them. I was honestly really lucky how well things worked out though. I do have to say, be prepared for every type of personality and try to stay openminded.

Most furs are really awesome and fun to chat with. Be prepared for fursuiters and random hugs. This part kind of threw me for a loop the first time. I was a little younger and almost pushed the panic button on one occasion when I got surrounded by a few suiters XP. Really the funny thing is that the suiters are probably the most down to earth people out of the general furry population. 

Just remember that the convention is all about having a good time and meeting some cool people. If they have a gathering Area you can always go sit down at a table and talk to people. If they have dancing, thats a great way to do it too, even if you can't dance. Trust me you won't be alone *chuckles*

Hope this gave you some Idea of what to expect.


----------



## Nastynate (Aug 12, 2008)

BO. expect BO.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 14, 2008)

expcet to make friends... mfm  is a good  con it in Tennessee mephais to be exact if you preregister  early enough  it is only 30 dollors and its  the  labor day weekend this year its  29-30th 31 and sept 1


----------



## Cavy (Aug 15, 2008)

Always make sure you will have enough money to make through the whole con. And expect lots of hugging from fursuits. (Which is harmless. lol)


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 15, 2008)

yay fursuits...  i like behind huged


----------



## nedded (Sep 1, 2008)

Actually, here's the best, most objective explanation of cons.
http://www.hartfordadvocate.com/article.cfm?aid=3873
Ya gotta love reporters who go looking for trouble and _can't find any._


----------

